# Cheese at mexican restaurants.. yes, no?



## daniellex27

Last night i ate mexican without thinking a thing about it, and now i'm having second thoughts about the white cheese that i ate :nope: I hope you guys understand what kind of cheese i'm talking about. ..

Please give me some reassurance that everything will be ok.. because i heard that you can't eat certian cheeses, and i'm thinking this was one.


----------



## bamagurl

I have eaten tons of white cheese at the mexican restaurant! Plus my sister in law is about to deliver and she has eaten tons of it also! I think you are good to go! Just my opinion though :)


----------



## Charliebadger

The only cheese there's any issue with are mould-ripened - so soft cheeses like Brie, Camembert, and blue cheeses like stilton. I think you're fine.


----------



## Miss Ashley

I still eat any cheese whenever I'd like. I just assume it's pasteurized, as we have pretty strict laws in Canada. But if it's not, well... I don't typically follow the "food rules" to a T anyway.


----------



## lotsababies

I had that last night too! So yummy! Even if it isn't pasteurized, it is cooked so should not be a concern.


----------



## MindUtopia

Most cheese used in Mexican restaurants is white cheddar or jack, which is totally fine. Occasionally, in the really good authentic places, they use is queso blanco or farmer's cheese (it's white and crumbly, like cottage cheese curbs). It's a soft cheese, but if it's used in restaurants it will be pasteurized and often cooked as well, so safe to eat. Gosh, I miss real Mexican food! I used to live in California before I moved over here, and sadly we have no decent Mexican food here at all.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I agree with MindUtopia- It should all be safe. Besides most of it is cooked and therefore safe! Eat it all....


----------



## Iwillbepreggo

Was it mexican from America? or were you in mexico ?

because in America they definitely pasteurised the cheese 

Either way you will be fine! I live in Mexico and eat the cheese all the time


----------



## cbass929

I have eaten shredded cheese and the cheese dip from many mexican restaurants since being pregnant. 
My dr said that by law all restaurants HAVE to use pasteurized cheese, so not to worry about it! And even if it was pasteurized the queso cheese dip is heated so hot (melted) that it would kill anything that shouldn't be in there!


----------



## MrsMcK04

You're fine to eat it for 2 reasons - it is cooked and if served in a restaurant usually pasteurized. I just ask my server before I eat it to make sure it's pasteurized and then I enjoy every bite! :)
You could always call the restaurant and see if it is pasteurized so it will put your mind at ease ;)


----------

